# Getting autofill to work



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

How do I get it so that a certain email address I have stays in my phone's memory and I don't have to type it in every time. One of them stays in but not another. And I have autofill selected.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

A lot more detail is needed about exactly where and when you are entering each of the addresses, respectively.

Autofill is generally program specific, and there are some that intentionally don't support it (though those are few).


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

are you using it to login ? Or send emails? 

using chrome to save emails to login,, sync with pc and phone login to the phone with the gmail account which you saved on pc the phone will have all emails synced to them when you login to chrome on the phone.

Or add the emails to contacts then copy and paste or save it in a memo or txt message copy and paste.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

It's a website that I have to log into a lot.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Using Safari or some other browser?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah, Safari. I didn't know I had a choice with iphones.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

usingpc said:


> Yeah, Safari. I didn't know I had a choice with iphones.


Wow! :facepalm:. That's just sad :nonono: :frown:

You've got lots of options. Chrome, Firefox, Edge, Brave, Opera...


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> Wow! :facepalm:. That's just sad :nonono: :frown:
> 
> You've got lots of options. Chrome, Firefox, Edge, Brave, Opera...


I've never seen them on the iphone. So you're supposed to download them and ignore safari?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

usingpc said:


> I've never seen them on the iphone. So you're supposed to download them and ignore safari?


Yup, just as I do with the built-in browser on my Android-powered phone.

I've been using the Brave and Adblock Plus browsers for ages now. And I use Brave on the PC as well.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

usingpc said:


> I've never seen them on the iphone. So you're supposed to download them and ignore safari?


I wouldn't say "supposed to" because it all comes down to what you prefer or what works for you. Like I said, you've got options, or in other words, you DON'T HAVE TO use Safari. There's a native app for accessing the Apple app store, use it to find and install additional apps.


----------

